# Project Collage



## RuthMill

Donna is going to compile some collages of our lovely cockapoos...

Just post your favourite picture and the current age of your 'poo.

I will start:

Lola now 14 months
Favourite pic (jeez... I love them all!)


----------



## SidneyM

Sidney 9.5 weeks....

We've only had him 2 weeks today and I must've taken hundreds of pics!


----------



## RuthMill

Gorgeous Sydney!


----------



## Sue T

RuthMill said:


> Donna is going to compile some collages of our lovely cockapoos...
> 
> Just post your favourite picture and the current age of your 'poo.
> 
> I will start:
> 
> Lola now 14 months
> Favourite pic (jeez... I love them all!)


Oh the lovely Lola. I want to take you home!


----------



## dio.ren

This is Molly at 7 months. It was taken after her first haircut. Her eyes make me laugh in this one She is now 9 months old.


----------



## RuthMill

Aw little Molly! What a sweetie


----------



## dmgalley

I am going to leave this open until Friday and then I am going to start making the pictures
Thank you all for giving me something fun to do on the train


----------



## Lexi&Beemer

Lexi and Beemer at 19 weeks. They are going on 21 now (boy did that go by quick). I love this picture cuz their expressions perfectly capture their personalities.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer

SidneyM said:


> Sidney 9.5 weeks....
> 
> We've only had him 2 weeks today and I must've taken hundreds of pics!


So cute! I know what you mean. My phone has hundreds of pictures of them.


----------



## dmgalley

Lexi&Beemer said:


> So cute! I know what you mean. My phone has hundreds of pictures of them.


I have thousands


----------



## dio.ren

Where are all the other poo's??? I know that for a collage we need more poo pics


----------



## dmgalley

dio.ren said:


> Where are all the other poo's??? I know that for a collage we need more poo pics


If no one is interested I will go through and make special collages for each person on the thread 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RuthMill

You're fab Donna x


----------



## dio.ren

RuthMill said:


> You're fab Donna x


I agree Donna is absolutely the best!!


----------



## SidneyM

dmgalley said:


> If no one is interested I will go through and make special collages for each person on the thread
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


How do you do them? I'm not the best on computers, but would like to find out how to do collages if they're not too hard to teach? Its very kind of you to offer to do one for us! x


----------



## Lexi&Beemer

dmgalley said:


> I have thousands


I'm getting there.


----------



## dmgalley

SidneyM said:


> How do you do them? I'm not the best on computers, but would like to find out how to do collages if they're not too hard to teach? Its very kind of you to offer to do one for us! x


I have a samsung phone and i downloaded the app photogrid. It is so much fun. I use taptalk on here and i just save peoples photos to the phone and i can then go in and make all kinds of collages.


----------



## dmgalley

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## arlo

Sounds far to complicated for me but my other half may have a go, Donna some of the ones you have done have been amazing, helps you've got such great models

We went to two family events this weekend took loads of pics of the dogs and bout 5 of family, whoops!

Heres Savannah at 13 weeks and Arlo 18 weeks.


----------



## dio.ren

arlo said:


> Sounds far to complicated for me but my other half may have a go, Donna some of the ones you have done have been amazing, helps you've got such great models
> 
> We went to two family events this weekend took loads of pics of the dogs and bout 5 of family, whoops!
> 
> Heres Savannah at 13 weeks and Arlo 18 weeks.
> View attachment 12129
> 
> 
> View attachment 12137


Way too complicated for me too ha!! Your poo's are adorable


----------



## lady amanda

my fav pic of lady....which I made into a collage too...will see if I can post it. 
Lady is almost 3!!! wow that went fast...she will be 3 in September.


----------



## flowerchild

Thank, you Donna!

Bette is 11 years old, and here's my favorite!

Picture keeps turning, will try again...


----------



## Yogi bear

What a great idea Donna 

This is Seymour at 14 weeks with a Mohawk hairstyle after having a cool shower hehe xx


----------



## Woo

Great idea Donna. I like this picture of noodle because I think she looks angry and like she is thinking "how many more pictures do I have to sit here for"


----------



## lady amanda

Woo said:


> Great idea Donna. I like this picture of noodle because I think she looks angry and like she is thinking "how many more pictures do I have to sit here for"


HAHAH!!! she does look angry! lol such a cute angry face!


----------



## Tinman

*My favourite of Ralph*

Ralph the pirate dog - 6 months


----------



## Tinman

*My favourite of ruby*

Pleading for more dinner with that little cute face! X (12 weeks)


----------



## RuthMill

Ralph is SOO gorgeously glossy! I love his shirt!

Ruby is an absolute snuggle bug! I could hug her and squeeze her and hug her some more. How can you discipline that puppy? That face would kill me with love.


----------



## RuthMill

flowerchild said:


> Thank, you Donna!
> 
> Bette is 11 years old, and here's my favorite!
> 
> Picture keeps turning, will try again...


I love Bette! She is so expressionate! It's amazing. I also love the name!


----------



## RuthMill

Yogi bear said:


> What a great idea Donna
> 
> This is Seymour at 14 weeks with a Mohawk hairstyle after having a cool shower hehe xx


He's gorgeous!! These puppies make me die... They are gorgeous!


----------



## Tinman

RuthMill said:


> Ralph is SOO gorgeously glossy! I love his shirt!
> 
> Ruby is an absolute snuggle bug! I could hug her and squeeze her and hug her some more. How can you discipline that puppy? That face would kill me with love.


Thank you ruth - She does get away with a lot... Possibly too much.....but she is very well behaved (usually!) she has only just started to pinch things & run off, a game played by Ralph all too often! X my work mobile is his current favourite - as long as its not my i-phone haha


----------



## RuthMill

I love that game!


----------



## GorgeousGeorge

George at 7 weeks old I love this photo

and this one

I'm here wether you like it or not boys!!

hairy monster at 7 months old haha

Me and my boy x

one more looking for friends on ILMC site!! anyone there?


----------



## Tinman

Ha I love his licky tongue!! Very cute and now very handsome! X


----------



## Lottierachel

I downloaded the app..... But haven't found my way around it very well yet!

Here is my first collage - nowhere near your expertise yet, Donna!

X


----------



## dmgalley

Lottierachel said:


> I downloaded the app..... But haven't found my way around it very well yet!
> 
> Here is my first collage - nowhere near your expertise yet, Donna!
> 
> X


It is so much fun you will love it.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dmgalley

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GorgeousGeorge

Wow Donna thats lovely I hope I can manage to print it off it really makes me smile he is such a gorgeous george so loverble xx


----------



## Janev1000

Here's Biccy at about 18 months

And this is Honey at about 5 months. She now HATES the camera so I haven't got many good pics of her as she bows her head and shuts her eyes if I try and take a close up!


----------



## dmgalley

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tinman

Wow - your very artistic Donna - they are fab! X


----------



## Tinman

Janev1000 said:


> Here's Biccy at about 18 months
> 
> And this is Honey at about 5 months. She now HATES the camera so I haven't got many good pics of her as she bows her head and shuts her eyes if I try and take a close up!


Little bicycle still looks like a young pup! X


----------



## dmgalley

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dmgalley

Tinman said:


> Wow - your very artistic Donna - they are fab! X


Not really but thanks for thinking so. I just have a stressful job and this helps me smile. I could drink instead but I probably shouldn't 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RuthMill

dmgalley said:


> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


Donna!! I can't thank you enough! They are so gorgeous.. A really precious keepsake. I have some unused square frames... Now I have a gorgeous collage for each. Thanks so much! Lots of love xx


----------



## Janev1000

Thank you Donna!

That made my night! He is definitely my angel! xxx


----------



## dmgalley

Janev1000 said:


> Thank you Donna!
> 
> That made my night! He is definitely my angel! xxx


I am working on one for honey

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dmgalley

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nanci

This is a fabulous idea . .love it!! So talented!!! Will see if I can upload a couple . . first one is my favorite of Carley







another with her favorite toy Buddy







Sami smiling!







Sami chillin







Sharing a stick!!


----------



## dmgalley

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dio.ren

Thanks for the Molly collage love it!! You're the best


----------



## Nanci

Oh Donna . . Do me . . do Sami and Carley plz!!!


----------



## dmgalley

Nanci said:


> Oh Donna . . Do me . . do Sami and Carley plz!!!


You will be my train ride in tomorrow morning


----------



## dmgalley

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## polly1harg

*Daisy 11 weeks old and adorable!!*


----------



## erinafare

Some pictures of Poppy all taken an 7 half months


----------



## wilfiboy

Ahhhhhh Donna, you're getting obsessed  I've just spotted a rather fetching collage of two stunning dogs on Cockapoo Crazy


----------



## dmgalley

That's an old one 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wilfiboy

They've posted it today on their Facebook page about warnings of over heating x


----------



## Lozzie

I love it when pics of Willow and Jake pop up on my Facebook page!! Xx


----------



## RuthMill

These are getting better and better Donna! You're on a roll!


----------



## mairi1

Ahhh....well done Donna 

Love all the new puppies...how cute are Sidney, Seymour, Lexi and Beemer ...of course all of the others are gorgeous too but I haven't seen pics of them before...just beautiful :love-eyes:

xxx


----------



## RachelJ

Donna these are great! Heres a couple of Darcie taken tonight at nearly 12 months! X


----------



## RachelJ

Too hot but still a cutie!


----------



## RachelJ

Here's my absolute fave - about 6 months


----------



## Nanci

OMG Donna!!! Those are absolutely over the moon!!! I laughed so hard out loud at the comment of Sami and the chipmunks!!!! Man . . I really needed a good moment!!!!! Thank you so much . . keep looking at them to decide which I will frame!!! Definately the one of Sami reminicing . . lol and I love the sepia colors and the black and white!! Actually I love them all!! Thank you sooo much. I took a picture of the one of Sami with the comment to send to Freddy . . you have a great memory and sence of humor . . just my style!!!!


----------



## Janev1000

THANK YOU AGAIN DONNA!!!! They are all brilliant! xxx


----------



## dmgalley

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dmgalley

.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## arlo

Thank you so much They are all great. Just adoring the Lexi and Beemer we are so cute one, gorgeous.


----------



## SadieB

*Sadie B.*

Here is our Sadie B...Thor's sister. She is now 9 mos. and doing great...best addition to our family!


----------



## dmgalley

SadieB said:


> Here is our Sadie B...Thor's sister. She is now 9 mos. and doing great...best addition to our family!


I've been dying to see her. Willow has the same dad but lady was her mom. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dio.ren

Donna if you could I would love one of our New York/Ontario poo meet that would be amazing. We had so much fun and laughs it would make a great memory. We all got along so great and so did the dogs here are some pics might need 2 posts ..........not sure! You will be at the next one with Willow and Jake for sure Here goes I still have more maybe they won't all fit


----------



## dio.ren

More from our New York/Ontario meet. I know I'm pushing it but............ Thanks in advance just in case you can work with those I know I ask a lot.........but you are so good at this!!


----------



## dmgalley

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dio.ren

Thanks Donna that is great


----------



## mairi1

SadieB said:


> Here is our Sadie B...Thor's sister. She is now 9 mos. and doing great...best addition to our family!


she is a doll....just LOVE that 2nd pic 

We need to see Thor too ...

xxx


----------



## lady amanda

AH! Donna!!! that is so awesome!!! we need to make sure you get to a meet!!


----------



## flowerchild

Thank you, Donna!!

And Renee, you're so smart!!


----------



## dmgalley

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dmgalley

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dmgalley

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Yogi bear

Aww you are just incredible!! This is amazing! I couldn't stop laughing seeing him in the glasses! It reflects his personality perfectly haha. Thank you so so much. Would you mind if I got it printed so I can put it in a frame? THANK YOU xxx


----------



## dmgalley

Yogi bear said:


> Aww you are just incredible!! This is amazing! I couldn't stop laughing seeing him in the glasses! It reflects his personality perfectly haha. Thank you so so much. Would you mind if I got it printed so I can put it in a frame? THANK YOU xxx


I tried to clean it up for framing

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RuthMill

Gorgeous Donna!


----------



## dmgalley

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RuthMill

What app is this Donna?? It's fab with the extras!


----------



## dmgalley

RuthMill said:


> What app is this Donna?? It's fab with the extras!


It is called photo grid it is for android. It is loads of fun.


----------



## RuthMill

I found it Donna. Although I can't find all the little add ons like the cardboard box, like sign.. Etc.


----------



## dmgalley

RuthMill said:


> I found it Donna. Although I can't find all the little add ons like the cardboard box, like sign.. Etc.


On the first page pick free hd to right then after you pick the picture d and go to the next screen it is the smile gave in the bottom

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Woo

dmgalley said:


> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


Haha , thanks Donna, brilliant. Love them both  pity I can't really hide that grumpy face under a cardboard box!


----------



## dmgalley

Woo said:


> Haha , thanks Donna, brilliant. Love them both  pity I can't really hide that grumpy face under a cardboard box!


That is the best picture! I love the look and she matches the rug  I am a HUGE Noodle fan.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer

dmgalley said:


> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


Oh my little babies! These are awesome! Thank you!


----------



## dmgalley

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dmgalley

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lady amanda

You do really cute ones Donna!!


----------



## dmgalley

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dmgalley

lady amanda said:


> You do really cute ones Donna!!


Thanks.... Jake and willow are sleeping so i figured i would do a few.


----------



## dmgalley

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dmgalley

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dmgalley

I think I got them all. Let me know if I didn't but I could not resist this one home sadies mum won't mind

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RachelJ

Fab thanks Donna!! X


----------



## Tinman

*Massive thanks!!!*



dmgalley said:


> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


Oh wow - thank you so much I love them - I need to print them off and stick them on my fridge! (Any idea how I do this????) 
You are great at this, you've even been through the archives to pull out more pics - I've been checking this post and admiring the pics and seeing if we were lucky enough to have one done - many thanks again Donna - you have been busy! Xx


----------



## flowerchild

Oh, Donna! Thank you so much for Bette's collages! LOVE them! Sorry i'm so late, I forgot to get back to this discussion until just now.
:whoo:


----------

